

Mac OS X Lion Gold Master seeded to developers - joejohnson
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/07/01/mac-os-x-lion-gold-master-seeded-to-developers/

======
schrototo
One should note that Apple sometimes has multiple "Gold Master" seeds, so this
does not necessarily mean release is imminent. (Though I think chances are
pretty good, since Lion's been rumored to be released sometime in the next two
weeks.)

~~~
masklinn
> Though I think chances are pretty good, since Lion's been rumored to be
> released sometime in the next two weeks.

On the other hand, DP4 was reported not to be very stable.

~~~
Zev
As someone running DP4 as their primary OS (running it full-time makes it
easier for me to run into edge-case issues with apps I care about), Lion
lacking stability is news to me.

~~~
davepeck
Interesting.

I'm using DP4 to make sure my app (getcloak.com) is compatible -- I've found
DP4 to be quite buggy: Kernel panics not evidently tied to third party
drivers, crashes in Safari, plenty of UI glitches etc. Oh, and Ableton Live
doesn't work, not that this is necessarily Apple's fault.

This is on a late-2010 MacBook Pro. My impression talking to friends is that
this is not an uncommon experience, though clearly not everyone has these
issues.

That said, I used to work at Microsoft. Next to the (years of) beta builds of
Vista I had to suffer through, Lion is practically paradise. ;-)

~~~
podperson
I guess I'm somewhere in between. I've a couple of kernel panics but it's been
pretty smooth overall. Safari has been usable again since DP3.

------
cpr
Interesting. My experience with a couple of releases (10.4 and 10.5, I
believe) was that the seeds would be wildly unstable, and built a long time
ago, and then, out of the blue, the GM would be stable. I.e., Apple seems to
clean up a lot of things at the last minute and roll them into the GM.

------
mishmash
The online activation was broke as late as DP4 meaning you couldn't do a legit
clean install.

Clean is the only way I roll, so hoping its fixed...

~~~
koenigdavidmj
They have online activation now?

Stay classy, Apple.

~~~
Zev
No, Apple doesn't. What Apple has is a "download server components from the
web during install to lower initial download costs" step.

~~~
mishmash
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2720006>

------
unwantedLetters
The release date will perhaps be 10th of July (written as 10/7/11 in some
parts of the world), or perhaps 7th of July just to signify that it's 10.7.

I wonder if Apple will do something like that.

~~~
alanfalcon
For April Fools this year, Blizzard announced the Starcraft II Patch 1.4.11
patch notes and the World of Warcraft Patch 4.1.11 patch notes. I thought that
was clever, and a great way to take advantage of a coincidence in the release
schedule. In fact, given Blizzard's love of April Fools it wouldn't surprise
me if they shifted some patches around in order to set up that joke.

<http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/2325614706>
<http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/2325684862>

However, I don't expect _Apple_ cares at all about this potential coincidence.
They certainly wouldn't target a release date around it.

